

Looking inside Dropbox - Security whitepaper - yasoob
http://freepythontips.wordpress.com/2013/08/30/looking-inside-dropbox-whitepaper/

======
yasoob
The writers of this whitepaper have definitely put a lot of effort. Dropbox
needs to thing about it's program distribution strategy. Let's see what
Dropbox decides.

